# Housework



## debodun (Jul 25, 2020)

On average, how often do you vacuum, mop and dust.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 25, 2020)

Once a week, on average.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 25, 2020)

And don't forget wash, Deb! LOL!

So today, just as soon as I pry myself away from here (gosh this forum is addictive), I'm going to wash floors throughout the house, vacuum, and do a little dusting/polishing furniture.

Floors get washed (by-hand) once weekly whether they need it or not, dusting get's done every other week, and vacuuming happens (typically) on the same day I wash floors.

Bathroom floors get washed every day at the end of each day.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 25, 2020)

Since I don't have a time schedule and certainly not the stamina I once had, things are different now. 

My dear Bowmore shares the household duties so things get done when they're needed.

 Not having anyone but us in the house now, a perfect house for company is no longer an incentive to get it all done at once.

When I remember what a big deal it all was when I was young, I've "matured" as they say.


----------



## debodun (Jul 25, 2020)

I don't have any set schedule, either, just when the dust bunnies get ankle deep.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 25, 2020)

I tidy up once a week, the day before the cleaning lady comes.  She cleans for a lot of people I know, she gossips like mad, and I don't want her telling everyone what a deficient housekeeper I am...


----------



## debodun (Jul 25, 2020)

Cleaning before the maid comes is like cooking your food and bringing it to a restaurant.


----------



## Pete (Jul 25, 2020)

debodun said:


> On average, how often do you vacuum, mop and dust.


As infrequently as possible. 
One must understand I moved into this apartment after 14 years of living in a cabin in the woods where the few people who lived out there did not own a vacuum or have electricity. But you will be pleased to know when my daughter flew here last year she was so excited (aka upset) at how the place was she spent two days housecleaning. So technically I shouldn't need another cleaning for a couple years ;-)

kl1hbalaska.wordpress.com


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 25, 2020)

I do a little something every day, keep things neat and the lights turned low. 

_"Housework is something you do that nobody notices until you don’t do it." _ ~ Author Unknown

_"Cleaning your house while your kids are still growing is like shoveling the walk before it stops snowing."_ ~ Phyllis Diller


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 25, 2020)

I clean once a week. I don't have ultra shiny furniture,some is even painted, so I never polish. Around the toilets more often. The hubby can hit and miss sometimes.


----------



## Theresa Flowers (Jul 25, 2020)

debodun said:


> On average, how often do you vacuum, mop and dust.


My housekeeper comes once a week


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 25, 2020)

Sometimes I remember with sadness how important it was to have "a sparkling house" when I had a young family.  Who remembers the mantra of the day.."This house is clean enough to be healthy, and dirty enough to be happy"?


----------



## Wren (Jul 25, 2020)

Vacuum,  mop and polish roughly once a week, a quick flip round with a duster,  wipe work tops, sinks,  draining boards, and bathroom every day


----------



## jujube (Jul 25, 2020)

Clean?  It needs cleaning??  Why didn't someone tell me about this???


----------



## mlh (Jul 25, 2020)

_i try to do my cleaning once a week. i do not use much laundry right now. _


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> On average, how often do you vacuum, mop and dust.


Me?
On average.......once a couple years.....probably

Here, at our off grid cabin, my lady sweeps/mops about every two hours
Depending on how many times I enter the cabin

Our cabin floor is...hmmmm.....rustic?









'Dust'
I 'spose that's a verb

We do have dust
Pumice dust

Told my lady to give up on trying to remove it

But, she hits the flats a few times a day
(silly girl)


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## hellomimi (Jul 26, 2020)

jujube said:


> Clean?  It needs cleaning??  Why didn't someone tell me about this???


Same with me. I'd work my butt off to afford a cleaning lady. I'd do my laundry but clean bathrooms, scrub floors, vacuum, etc...I'm tired just thinking about it.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2020)

Well, I clean every day in some manner..  I hate housework so I'm not a masochist...  but I detest it building up even more.. I also have  gardens to look after too . I clean down the kichen every day as well as the bathrooms , and clean the floors..  Vacuum and dust once or twice a week depending..  Change the bedding once a week ,  clean down all the woodwork at least twice a month ( door frames and doors..  cupboard fronts etc)

There's only hubs and I here and he's at work 15 hours a day so I get all the time in the world to do it...but I still hate it, trouble is, I can't justify to myself having a cleaner in when there's only us,  and unlike many people I'm able..


----------



## Lashann (Jul 26, 2020)

I do a little each day (especially re kitchens & bathrooms) so that it does not become overwhelming and I feel that I've made at least some progress.

Hubby is not well enough to do much as he needs more help now.  I've had other ongoing projects/issues that I'm dealing with and hopefully everything should be resolved by the end of this year at the latest.  I will then be able to hire someone to help out on a regular basis.`

In the past we've used cleaning ladies that have been vetted through our public health community association.  Their services are reasonably priced by PH and for the most part we have had a good working relationship with the cleaners as we have found them to be trustworthy and reliable.  If by chance, there are any problems that come up then PH will deal with them and if necessary find a replacement for us.


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2020)

Why bother? It's only doing to get dirty again.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> Why bother? It's only doing to get dirty again.




As Quentin Crisp famously said in an interview...

*“There is no need to do any housework at all. After the first four years the dirt doesn't get any worse.”    *


----------



## Pepper (Jul 26, 2020)

@hollydolly
Quentin Crisp!  I haven't thought about him in years.  I loved that guy!

eta
However, he's wrong in that quote.  It does get worse.  I know.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 26, 2020)

*Who wants your obituary to read....."She was a wonderful housekeeper"?*


----------



## katlupe (Jul 26, 2020)

I try to do some every day. Maybe this week, my aide will be starting work so then I will have help.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> *Who wants your obituary to read....."She was a wonderful housekeeper"?View attachment 115209*


LOL.... Equally, who would want their obituary to read ''she was a slut''?


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2020)

Or a slob.


----------



## Ceege (Jul 26, 2020)

My upstairs is only used for storage.  I vacuum up there twice a year and wipe down anything that needs it.  Downstairs, I start at the front of my house and clean one room a day.  Vacuum, dust, polish & mop if needed.  So the whole downstairs gets cleaned in about a week and a half.  I skip the day I go out for groceries.  With just me here, things get a little dusty, but that's about it.  And, I wash dishes as I use them.  Hate to see dirty dishes in the sink (I cheat a little with some paper plates).


----------



## Ceege (Jul 26, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> *Who wants your obituary to read....."She was a wonderful housekeeper"?View attachment 115209*



This reminds me of something that a friend told me when she came over and caught me mopping the kitchen while I was suffering from pneumonia.
Jan said to me, "Ceege, people will say one of two things about you.  They will see a messy house and say that they are sure you will get caught up with your chores as soon as you get well.  Or, they will say, 'Well, Ceege is dead.  _But *boy* is her house clean_'.


----------

